# Wondering what to eat on meet day?



## chicken_hawk (Oct 26, 2013)

So, I have spent the day eating rice cakes and grape jelly when doing bbing shows, but something tells me this would not be a great choice for a pling meet. Plus for a bbing show there is a 2-3hr break between morning and evening events...not so at a meet. 

So, what should I throw in my cooler?

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## hawkeyes56 (Nov 1, 2013)

Bananas, pedialyte if you are feeling dehydrated, maybe some protein bars other than that I rarely eat much but I am usually pretty worked up the day of a meet so I can't stand to put much in my stomach.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 1, 2013)

Halo and more halo ... 
Yeah u load up some stim electrolyte drinks.Sweet potato w cinnamon, peanut butter, bread, protein bars . Good snack food no greasey crap or milk products.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think it matters too much as long as it's not junk food- but I always feel stronger with a bunch of starches and carbs in me.

I'd start with-
Pancakes
Eggs
Creatine
Grape juice
Bcaa's 

Then for snack-
Tuna sandwich
2 pieces of fruit
Serving of whey
Green tea


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, I am going stimulant fee for this one...I am sure I will be excited plenty for my first meet ever. I planned on coconut water and was thinking some PB&J, but I see some other good ideas as well.

Thanks guys,
Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 7, 2013)

Mike and Ikes....all dextrose


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Nov 8, 2013)

Um...meet?

J/K lol...i used to do light stuff but drank a few carbo force drinks...worked for me

This was for powerlifting though


----------



## warzonz13 (Nov 8, 2013)

Pastas and peanut butter


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 9, 2013)

Got some coconut water, rice crsipy treats and PB&J.

That should work.

Hawk


----------

